# SNL ICP Parody - F*cking Magnets!



## Sefi (Apr 18, 2010)

http://thedailywh.at/post/530421197/saturd...l-what-the-fuck

Every once in a great while, something on SNL actually makes people laugh.  This is such a great parody of ICP's "Miracles" video/song I don't know where to begin.  It just gets better the further you go into the skit.  Anyways, enjoy!

Oh, and if you have no clue what they are making fun of:

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/fucking-magn...ow-do-they-work


----------

